# Name of Bitumen Tanker



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

Does anyone remember the name of the Esso bitumen tanker that used to call at Grangemouth in the 1990s and early 2000s on a regular basis and cause mayhem with the container ships. The bitumen berth was right in the middle of where the container terminal was and it always required a lot of juggling to keep everyone happy.

I don't think the bitumen line is there these days.


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Waighty said:


> Does anyone remember the name of the Esso bitumen tanker that used to call at Grangemouth on a regular basis and cause mayhem with the container ships. The bitumen berth was right in the middle of where the container terminal was and it always required a lot of juggling to keep everyone happy.
> 
> I don'y think the bitumen line is there these days.


There used to be called the Esso Preston some time ago


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Esso Preston

1956

1,965


Hall, Russell & Coy

T/E 3-Cyl Steam Recip

B/U Aviles in 1975

If you want details of the whole history of Esso fleets try this site.....
http://www.clydemaritime.co.uk/esso

geoff


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

The last bitumen tanker of Esso,s was the Esso Avon later renamed Petro Avon then sold to Crescent Shipping and renamed Crescent Highway, then sold on to Middle East interests and finished in the Far East, that was where I last seen her.


----------



## Tonykshaw (Mar 5, 2015)

I was mate on the Esso/Petro Avon and cannot remember any problems in Granegemouth regarding the container berth so ,obviously, any complaints would have had to come from the container ship operators. Tony Shaw


----------



## pitcrew (Jan 12, 2011)

john fraser said:


> There used to be called the Esso Preston some time ago


I worked on the Esso Preston in Grangemouth when I was an apprentice fitter with the Grangemouth Dockyard in the sixties. It was a reciprocating steam engine enclosed so that the con rods etc couldn't be seen. It was a good looking ship well maintained but very hot in the engine room.
I was told that Esso Preston was the last British built ship to be fitted with a triple expansion steam engine. It might have been the last worldwide.
I doubt she was still sailing in the nineties.

pitcrew.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

> I doubt she was still sailing in the nineties.


As per my earlier note..scrapped 1975.

geoff


----------



## pitcrew (Jan 12, 2011)

Erimus said:


> As per my earlier note..scrapped 1975.
> 
> geoff


Pedant.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

pitcrew said:


> Pedant.


Who owned that one?

geoff


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

Mobil Pedant, sister to the Mobil Petrel.


----------

